# EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1000 W



## crmaris (Jul 12, 2013)

EVGA decided to dive deeper into the PSU market by recently releasing some new models, including the Super NOVA G2 1000W, which we will test today. The SuperNOVA G2 1000 W can easily be classified as a high-end unit, and considering its features, its price also looks very good.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow 10 year warranty,we will be seeing life time warranties pretty soon at this rate.


----------



## Sin (Jul 12, 2013)

A fun write-up and a great review Crmaris!


----------



## McSteel (Jul 13, 2013)

The price is the biggest surprise here (a positive one), especially considering the warranty. I would need to see EVGA address the ripple leak before I'd buy one myself, though.

Nice review, as always


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 14, 2013)

No offense, but I hate it when people call something "sub-$200" when its $199.99.


----------



## tonschk (Jul 16, 2013)

..Unfortunately the problem this power supply has, is because it is modular, this modular feature increase the cost and therefore reduce a lot the score of this PSU....


----------

